

28C3 agenda published - yuvadam
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/

======
yuvadam
Lots of very interesting talks lined up for this year's conference.
Personally, I'm very much looking forward towards the keynote by Evgeny
Morozov.

Pro tip: yours truly will be giving a talk on what can be done with the
publicly available Israeli civil registry [1].

[1] -
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/events/4652.en.h...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/Fahrplan/events/4652.en.html)

------
albertzeyer
So sad that it is so hard to get a ticket to get there. (see comments here:
<http://events.ccc.de/2011/10/31/28c3-tickets/>) (or:
<http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/%2328c3%20ticket>)

~~~
cf0ed2aa-bdf5
Yeah, I'd love to go but honestly I don't bother anymore.

I'll just go and watch the livestreams in a hackerspace and have some fun
there.

~~~
timmy-turner
I never take vacation between christmas and new years eve. Its usually a quiet
week anyway and I get to watch all the c3 livestreams and enjoy some unwound
coding. Especially the lightning talks had been very entertaining last year.

------
fxdfddf
There is a (web)app for this
<http://test1337.scorpius.uberspace.de/28c3-Planer/> (Optimized for mobile
devices)

~~~
esrrdtghtdzt
0o Nice ;)

